#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > نرم افزارهای امنیتی | Security Software >  > مشکل: ویروسی با عنوانuuuuu.uu

## rgg

مموری  sandisk دچار یه ویروسی شده که خودش خودکار تکثیر میشه .هر کاری هم میکنم پاک نمیشه .لطفا راهنمایی کنیید . ویروس با این عنوان هستش .  Uuuuuuuu.uu و به شکل پوشه یا همان فولدر هستش که باز هم نمیشه حتی مموری رو فرمت کردم بازم مشکل پا برجاست.لطفا کمک

----------

*dbchista*,*ghmb*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## rgg

کسی نیست مشکل ما رو حل کنه؟

----------


## rgg

> مموری  sandisk دچار یه ویروسی شده که خودش خودکار تکثیر میشه .هر کاری هم میکنم پاک نمیشه .لطفا راهنمایی کنیید . ویروس با این عنوان هستش .  Uuuuuuuu.uu و به شکل پوشه یا همان فولدر هستش که باز هم نمیشه حتی مموری رو فرمت کردم بازم مشکل پا برجاست.لطفا کمک





> کسی نیست مشکل ما رو حل کنه؟


لطفا مدیران محترم کمک کنند .

----------


## AMD

این یک نوع باج افزار هست . راه پاکسازیش هم استفاده از بیت دفندر یا ترند میکرو یا کاسپرسکی ارجینال هست که اپدیت بشه و این باج افزار را پاکسازی کند .

----------

*dbchista*

----------


## rgg

> این یک نوع باج افزار هست . راه پاکسازیش هم استفاده از بیت دفندر یا ترند میکرو یا کاسپرسکی ارجینال هست که اپدیت بشه و این باج افزار را پاکسازی کند .


دوست عزیز میشه بیشتر توضیح دهید که چکار کنم . یا اگه نرم افزار خاصی هست لطفا لینکش یا نرم افزار مربوطه رو قرار دهید. ممنون

----------


## AMD

> دوست عزیز میشه بیشتر توضیح دهید که چکار کنم . یا اگه نرم افزار خاصی هست لطفا لینکش یا نرم افزار مربوطه رو قرار دهید. ممنون


باید آنتی ویروس بیت دفندر 2017 یا 2018 ارجینال لایسنش را بخرید و سیستم را اسکن کنید .

----------

*dbchista*

----------


## sabz1

ویروس کش پادویش و باجگیر پادویش که یک محصول ایرانی است که چند ماه است که خودم هم دارم استفاده می کنم را می تونی امتحان کنی. و می تونی فایل مورد نظرت را برای شرکت بفرستی تا ازمایش کنند.
نمی خوام وارد بحث محصولات ایرانی و خارجی راه بندازم حتما راضی بودم که استفاده کردم 
هر کس می خواهد محصول را با تخفیف، ارزانتر از سایت تقدیم می کنم
به افتخار این فروم خوب و بچه های باحال  و مدیران محترم .هر کس خواست پیام خصوصی بده.

----------

*dbchista*

----------


## AMD

> ویروس کش پادویش و باجگیر پادویش که یک محصول ایرانی است که چند ماه است که خودم هم دارم استفاده می کنم را می تونی امتحان کنی. و می تونی فایل مورد نظرت را برای شرکت بفرستی تا ازمایش کنند.
> نمی خوام وارد بحث محصولات ایرانی و خارجی راه بندازم حتما راضی بودم که استفاده کردم 
> هر کس می خواهد محصول را با تخفیف، ارزانتر از سایت تقدیم می کنم
> به افتخار این فروم خوب و بچه های باحال  و مدیران محترم .هر کس خواست پیام خصوصی بده.


سلام 
لطفا تبلیغ نکنید .چنانچه قصد تبلیغات دارید با ادمین سایت صحبت کنید .

----------

